# I Want to See Eyes



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Luna's head hair at 4.5 months is long enough to cover her eyes. We just can't see them. I have been searching for the best way to tie them back and have read I shouldn't use rubber bands. What is everyone using and where can I get whatever is best? (on-line or in a place like Pet Supermarket). Although Luna will never be shown, I think I would like to let her hair grow but I am contemplating just having her bangs cut. I have searched Forum posts and I am still confused about the coat blowing--when it happens and how it will pertain to the bangs. If I start cutting bangs now, am I asking for trouble. We really want to see her black eyes in her black face!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You can go to Walmart, Walgreens, Target, or Amazon and look for Goody Elastic Bands [Scunci also makes them]. They come in clear and assorted colors. Here is a picture of some of Goody's assortments.

I have bought packs of 300 bands for cheap $$. I just cut off the elastic with a pair of scissors to avoid hair breakage.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yup, I use the clear ones that I used to use for my daughter when she was little because she had baby fine, sparse hair! LOL
When I run out I am totally getting the colored ones!!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I use the Goody elastics also. Tessa is ten months and her bangs are getting very long. I put them up in a topknot and by the next morning she has most of the bangs out of the topknot. So I cut the elastic and put a new one in. Good thing they are cheap. I'm using one a day, but the funniest thing is when I leave the bangs out of the topknot. She looks like a young Rod Stewart having a really bad hair day.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know the brand I use but they are the same - clearish colored tiny bands found in the baby or kid aisle at the supermarket, a hundred or three for just a few dollars  Just be sure to cut them out instead of trying to work them out, like everybody else said above; at a penny or less a band, you don't want to tear your dog's hair out!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

also, I was recently advised (here on this forum lol) not to let the dog sleep in them overnight...


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow. Universal agreement! Thanks to all. I'm off to buy Goody's elastic bands which I will cut off every night. The hair is short but getting some of it off her face should help. DH and I gave her a bath this am. (Yes we double team her.ound The hair in front of her face and the bushy mustache just about totally obliterates her eyes.:frusty:Again, thanks.
DH was in favor of bangs cutting. Is this a guy thing? From what I have read here in the past it seems like the fellows tend to favor cutting. (Please forgive a sexist comment.)


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I agree it must be a guy thing. My DH doesn't think Cooper should have a topknot because he is a boy and shouldn't have bows so I get his bangs clipped. But since Tessa is really my dog and a little girl, I'm going to let her bangs grow and use all little bows I want.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, we got one of the last two packets of the Goody's elastics at our local Walmart. We tried it. I will try to post a picture that DH took in a day or two. I'm not very good at putting these things in with such short hair--as the picture will show. We saw both eyes for about 4 minutes, reduced to one for 10 minutes then both gone. lol I will keep trying as the bangs grow. I think I will try 2 pony tails--one over each eye so I don't get the almond shaped eye look.:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tessa's Mommy said:


> I use the Goody elastics also. Tessa is ten months and her bangs are getting very long. I put them up in a topknot and by the next morning she has most of the bangs out of the topknot. So I cut the elastic and put a new one in. Good thing they are cheap. I'm using one a day, but the funniest thing is when I leave the bangs out of the topknot. She looks like a young Rod Stewart having a really bad hair day.


ound: Just be sure to cut carefully. I managed to cut some of Augie's hair once when I was cutting the band out.  Finn has a lot of his topknot hair out in a matter of minutes too, but at least the fringe over his eyes is a bit thinner so I think he can see a little bit. When it is hanging over his eyes, he runs into things.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You can always play with the bangs with small thhiners and only snip key pieces of the bangs.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Here are the photos I promised taken after we tried to put in top knot. Obviously more practice is needed to make a tidy one. In the second photo one of the eyes is being covered as she has done at least one "Hav Shake".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> Here are the photos I promised taken after we tried to put in top knot. Obviously more practice is needed to make a tidy one. In the second photo one of the eyes is being covered as she has done at least one "Hav Shake".


Aww, what a cutie pie!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww Luna is adorable! Honestly, I think that at that age, it's more important to get the dog used to having their hair tied back, then worrying about what it looks like or how long it stays in. Soon Luna's bangs will grow long enough to stay back for the most part, but, if she is not used to having her hair tied back then she will 'worry' it enough to take most of the hair out/break it anyway.

_love_ her coloring, especially her little white mustache and beard against her black face


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

She is so cute. I love the white with black Havs. Tessa does that with her topknots too. She looks great for about ten minutes and then she either rubs the ground to try to get it out or Cooper pulls on it for her. But at least she can see and I can see her eyes when I put it in.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The second picture made me laugh. She is a doll.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a cutie pie! I would want to see her eyes too!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

There is another way to see eyes--when she's running full tilt toward you. DH got this shot a few days ago. He titled it: It's a bird!, It's a plane, No, it's SUPERHAV! because she's literally in the air with all 4's and it reminded him of pictures of Superman flying.loleace:


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry, I should add that you can double click on the photo to make it bigger and at least see one eye.lol:brick:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, that is an amazing shot!! and I am super surprised to see that her paws are black!!? Are most black and whites paws black? Tillies are a mix of some black spots with mostly pink in her paw pads...


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Carol, 
That photo is great!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She looks like she stepped in black paint. It is a really unique feature, and I love it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GREAT photo! Can't believe the loft she's getting!

Kodi has black paw pads too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

the black paw pads are SO cute!!!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for pointing out the black paw pads. I never realized that was unusual. Yet another way she is like Kodi. Luna does have one small spot of pink on one toe pad in the front left but it's hard to see.:whoo:


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I SEE EYES. I finally figured out how to get some hair in a little top knot thanks to all the help I've gotten. We went to the doggie park today and got so dirty we needed a bath. I put this in when wet and it worked but I am worried that I may break off hair of I do this when the hair is wet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> I SEE EYES. I finally figured out how to get some hair in a little top knot thanks to all the help I've gotten. We went to the doggie park today and got so dirty we needed a bath. I put this in when wet and it worked but I am worried that I may break off hair of I do this when the hair is wet.


I ALWAYS wet Kodi's before putting it up. In fact, if I need to be SURE it will all stay in, like for the trial this weekend, I stick a little of my styling mousse in it too!ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I get Tillies a little wet when putting it up also...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I got to get this straight. Rosie has black pads also, but it looks like your puppy has black hair between the pads--like she stepped in black paint. The hair between Rosie's pads is white. So black hair or not between the pads?


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

The hair between the pads is mostly black but there seems to be some white or grayish mixed in there. Of course if it gets some dirt on it, the white or grey gets darker. lol Luna also has a tiny bit of pink like a line hitting 2 pads. The hair there is white. DH's estimate is that pads are 95% black; hair around them is 60% black. The hair toward the front is black which is why the picture makes them look so black. I will try to get a picture of pads sometime but I will probably have to do them one at a time. Laying on her back with all four of them up would be rare.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I got to get this straight. Rosie has black pads also, but it looks like your puppy has black hair between the pads--like she stepped in black paint. The hair between Rosie's pads is white. So black hair or not between the pads?


Yeah, the HAIR around Kodi's pads is white too.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think it is so unique, I almost would consider dying Rosie's hair between the pads. Maybe I will just let her step on the ink pads at the office.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Now that I see eyes I am worried I shouldn't! I recently read in Zoila Guerra's book that the bangs may be hanging over the eyes to protect them from the bright sun in the tropics. BTW, that book, A Comprehensive Guide to Owning and Caring for Your Dog (kind of an original Havanese Bible) is pricey but is now available on Kindle for only $9.99. It has a great history of the breed.:whoo:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Let her hair down when outside or get her some sunglasses. lol Seriously let her hair down. But can't help but wonder how that affects their vision (hair in face--hair not in face). I know that Rosie can see just fine with her hair in her face and really hates it on the rare occasion that I put it up. She keeps pawing until she gets the hair out of whatever I use to put it up. Looked at your littleone again. She is a little rascal looking thing and that is a complement. So cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have to say, I think it's poppy cock. I travel frequently in tropical countries, and all the street dogs are sort haired, have no hair covering their eyes and none the worse for it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

http://www.doggieshades.com/ I wonder if Josie Wales would wear a pair? Can't get Rosie a pair because her hair would cover the glasses, but I do like the one with the heart shape.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, Karen, you are probably right. But have those street dogs had hundreds of years of breeding?lol 
Also, do you know they can see well?lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LunasMom said:


> Yeah, Karen, you are probably right. But have those street dogs had hundreds of years of breeding?lol
> Also, do you know they can see well?lol


I'm sure they see as well as or better than most of our highly bred "pedigreed" dogs. It is amazing how uniform street dogs are in type, all over the tropical world, on every continent. I think they are probably very close to the original, early "dog". The colors vary, but they are all of medium size, long tails, usually slightly curled, pointed noses, pricked ears and short, tight, weather resistant coat. Colors are all over the place.

It looks to me that when natural selection of dogs takes the animal where it wants to go, this is the dog that results. There are local variations... For instance Dings in Australia have a distinctive, wide head, and sort of "bat ears", Basenjis are a bit leggier, and have some facial wrinkles (though there is some controlled breeding of these dogs, even in Africa) and the Thai native dogs are a bit bigger headed and shorter legged. But they all look remarkably similar.


----------

